# Which RAM for SB?



## MegaMind (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey guys upgrading my PC to sandy bridge. I hav decided on,
CPU : Intel i5 2500K
Mobo : Asus P8Z68-V
RAM : *Ripjaws X Series 8GB CL8* or *Vengeance 8GB CL9* (Vengeance in stated as only XMP qualified RAM, Ripjaws X is CL8, which is ideal for gaming n OCing?)(CL8 vs CL9)

Which RAM sticks to get??
Getting the RAMs from U.S, so any other better RAM around $100??


----------



## khmadhu (Jun 14, 2011)

Ripjaws are good... go with it..


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 14, 2011)

khmadhu said:


> Ripjaws are good... go with it..



As good as vengeance??


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2011)

I'd say Ripjaws X CL8. You won't have any problem using a CPU cooler with them. Vengeance are actually quite big.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jun 14, 2011)

^^ That link in ur siggy is evil pure evil!!!


----------



## Amhuinn (Jun 14, 2011)

I do not think that Vengeance is good choice. one drawback of it is that It is big in size . So I personally feel that Ripjaws is the wonderful and reliable .


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, vengeance is high profile. So you will be left with not many choices for CPU coolers.

Get the low profile vengeance version if you can get it, else Ripjaws is good.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 14, 2011)

Amhuinn said:


> I do not think that Vengeance is good choice. one drawback of it is that It is big in size . So I personally feel that Ripjaws is the wonderful and reliable .



Ya i know the issues with some CPU coolers... I wont b OCing a lot... 
I am concerned about the *performance of the RAM*..


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

Corsair have released low profile Vengeance and these should be available here shortly. But CL8 RAMs should be better than CL9.


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2011)

TBH get teh low profile version. Both RAMs are good Ripjaws and Vengeance, meant for overclocking...I cannot comment which one is better. I got the Vengeance because of Corsair support.

I had to enable XMP support in Bios for 1600MHz.

Also CL8 RAM is better than CL9 provided the frequency is same for both.


----------



## S_V (Jun 14, 2011)

Go for Ripjaws ..CL8..
But 

Corsair is also good but yes they hinder large CPU coolers.  Performance wise more or less between them. But CL8 is always good than CL9.

But IMHO , I would say you to get these G.SKILL Ripjaws X + Turbulence II Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 2133. They are worth and perform better...


----------



## asingh (Jun 14, 2011)

Get the decent CL8's. If you will not mount Noctua coolers they can accommodate.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, so goin for RipjawsX Cl8...
One last ques, It is said that only Vengeance is qualified XMP memory, wat abt ripjawsX??
Does XMP qualification make any diff???


----------



## S_V (Jun 14, 2011)

Check my post again.

Also XMP qualification doesn't really going to be a problem. It's like prepaid card ,once set it will auto configure from it's SPD profile. Other than that,if you set manual according to specs you won't find much difference.

Also you May consider these also *RipJaws X CL7* or *RipJaws X CL6*. Get two sets since they are very cheap.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info S_V.. 
Are *RipjawsX 2 x 4GB DDR3 1333 CL7* better than *RipjawsX 2 x 4GB DDR3 1600 CL8* ??


----------



## S_V (Jun 14, 2011)

I didn't give you any 1333 FSB Rams link. 

The Answer is NO. Though you won't find much performance difference between 1333 and 1600 in General usage unless you do Ram dependent applications or Benchmarking.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 14, 2011)

@S_V, ok i'll stick to 1600MHz...
I was thinkin on getting a 2*4GB kit n later if needed, another 2*4GB kit...


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Good choice, go for it.
BTW when are you getting SB+Z68.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 14, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Good choice, go for it.
> BTW when are you getting SB+Z68.



Probably in a week or two...


----------



## tkin (Jun 14, 2011)

You won't get warranty for RAMs bought in US here, but if you have considered that then buy this: Vengeanceâ„¢ Low Profile White â€” 1.35V 8GB Dual Channel DDR3 Memory Kit (CML8GX3M2A1600C9W) - Vengeance - Memory

It just launched and 1600MHz at 1.35v.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 14, 2011)

tkin said:


> You won't get warranty for RAMs bought in US here, but if you have considered that then buy this: Vengeanceâ„¢ Low Profile White â€” 1.35V 8GB Dual Channel DDR3 Memory Kit (CML8GX3M2A1600C9W) - Vengeance - Memory
> 
> It just launched and 1600MHz at 1.35v.



+1 if you can wait....otherwise for low profile...Gskill Ripjaws X is the way to go...


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 14, 2011)

But 1.35v work well on SB??
Anyway i'll get the RAM after 2 months time...



tkin said:


> You won't get warranty for RAMs bought in US here, but if you have considered that then buy this: Vengeanceâ„¢ Low Profile White â€” 1.35V 8GB Dual Channel DDR3 Memory Kit (CML8GX3M2A1600C9W) - Vengeance - Memory
> 
> It just launched and 1600MHz at 1.35v.



But still its CL9, is it better than RipjawsX CL8???


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

If the speeds remain same CL8 should be better than CL9. Otherwise, the higher speed module is better.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 14, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> But 1.35v work well on SB??
> Anyway i'll get the RAM after 2 months time...
> 
> 
> ...



Do yourself a favour...google for the performance difference vs price premium of a Cl8 & Cl9 kit...u will find the answer urself...


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

Or check this Review of GSkill Sniper at benchmark reviews:-

G.Skill Sniper 1866 MHz DDR3 Memory Kit

I guess you will get your answer.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 14, 2011)

Skud said:


> Or check this Review of GSkill Sniper at benchmark reviews:-
> 
> G.Skill Sniper 1866 MHz DDR3 Memory Kit
> 
> I guess you will get your answer.



+1
great find bro


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks. Some time back I have another shootout either at Legit Reviews or Xbit Labs. Search for it. There also you can see the some results. Higher speed, lower latency RAMs perform better than lower speed, higher latency RAMs.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 15, 2011)

@Skud tat was helpful... thanks


----------



## topgear (Jun 15, 2011)

get G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL7D-8GBXH - you can even run them at 2133 Mhz speed - what more you can ask for


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> @Skud tat was helpful... thanks




Happy to help buddy.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 15, 2011)

topgear said:


> get G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL7D-8GBXH - you can even run them at 2133 Mhz speed - what more you can ask for



But tey are 1.6v RAMs, wont they hav issues with SB?


----------



## tkin (Jun 15, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> But tey are 1.6v RAMs, wont they hav issues with SB?


Yes, 1.5v is recommended for sandy, for OC max 1.55v, you can't go higher without stability issues.


----------



## asingh (Jun 15, 2011)

^^
Is it not 1.35v max.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 15, 2011)

Now i'm totally confused... CL8, 1.5v 1600MHz good for SB Z68 mobos or not?


----------



## S_V (Jun 15, 2011)

Don't get confused. 1.5v is specified volt for SB but 1.65volts can also work safely. There are many people using 1.65v safely but they have practically no chances for their RAMS to overclock. With 1.5v volts you can overclock till 1.6v to get lower timings with higher mhz levels..

Regarding 1.35v Rams.. These are best option for Overclockers to get tight timings with higher mhz for just 1.5v(increasing from 1.35 to 1.5v).. 

So stick to the ones you decided first. Since you don't plan much to oc.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 15, 2011)

S_V said:


> So stick to the ones you decided first. Since you don't plan much to oc.



So RipjawsX Cl8 1600 1.5v???


----------



## tkin (Jun 16, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> So RipjawsX Cl8 1600 1.5v???


Go ahead, see if you can get the Ripjaws kit with 1.35v.


----------



## topgear (Jun 16, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> But tey are 1.6v RAMs, wont they hav issues with SB?





tkin said:


> Yes, 1.5v is recommended for sandy, for OC max 1.55v, you can't go higher without stability issues.





asingh said:


> ^^
> Is it not 1.35v max.





S_V said:


> Don't get confused. 1.5v is specified volt for SB but 1.65volts can also work safely. There are many people using 1.65v safely but they have practically no chances for their RAMS to overclock. With 1.5v volts you can overclock till 1.6v to get lower timings with higher mhz levels..
> 
> Regarding 1.35v Rams.. These are best option for Overclockers to get tight timings with higher mhz for just 1.5v(increasing from 1.35 to 1.5v)..
> 
> So stick to the ones you decided first. Since you don't plan much to oc.



Guys read this 

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/corsair-vengeance-crucial-ballistix-kingston-hyperX,2907.html

They have used F3-12800CL7D-8GBXH which is rated at 1.6V and they have managed to OC it upto 2133 Mhz withouty any stability issue using a Intel Core i7-2600K and Asus P8P67 Pro mobo.

To be honest Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 rated at 1.5V was not able to pass the stability test at 2133 Mhz speed.

So memory modules rated at 1.6V can be Oced very well.

BTW, The price of F3-12800CL7D-8GBXH is 6.7K anyway


----------



## S_V (Jun 16, 2011)

yep...

Many people are scaring others about 1.65v Rams especially in this forum and thinking that above 1.55v will right away damage Processor... They run safe but when low volt Rams are widely available in market why to pick high volt Pack, plus with Low Volt, users can play with volt and timings safely..


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 16, 2011)

S_V said:


> Many people are scaring others about 1.65v Rams especially in this forum and thinking that above 1.55v will right away damage Processor... They run safe but when low volt Rams are widely available in market why to pick high volt Pack, plus with Low Volt, users can play with volt and timings safely..



This explains a lot...


----------



## S_V (Jun 16, 2011)

@topgear

It seems Corsair is not stable because of Error present in one memory IC of Single RAM. Since these are sample products these do happens though it questions the Final product Stability. 

Personally I will check with mine once i come back from my sister marriage which is 23rd of this month...  yes,, I am brutally going to attack my New Rig just like I did with my i7 950 (awesome proccy).... Soon, in a week will post benchmarks of all tests..


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 16, 2011)

S_V said:


> once i come back from my sister marriage which is 23rd of this month...



Off-topic : Wish her 'Happy Married Life' on behalf of TDF.


----------



## S_V (Jun 16, 2011)

off-topic too.... 
Thanks mate... actually I will come back on 23rd.. her marriage is on 20th.......


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2011)

Blog - Corsair Vengeance High Density Module Overclock Results


----------



## S_V (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks like My Mobo ASUS® P8P67 PRO is not an Ordinary Board like I thought. I wanted to upgrade for High End mobo in Z68 chipset  later ,so for now I bought this Board. Looks like I don't have to change it....Not Only the Processor OC's good with this Board even RAMS too....  
Thanks Faun for that Link..


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2011)

S_V said:


> @topgear
> 
> It seems Corsair is not stable because of Error present in one memory IC of Single RAM. Since these are sample products these do happens though it questions the Final product Stability.
> 
> Personally I will check with mine once i come back from my sister marriage which is 23rd of this month...  yes,, I am brutally going to attack my New Rig just like I did with my i7 950 (awesome proccy).... Soon, in a week will post benchmarks of all tests..



ok buddy - waiting for it and I'm sure you will be able to do some wonder with your vengeance


----------

